# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Nouvelle roadmap AMD tombée du camion

## Doc TB

On se demandait quelle dénomination AMD allait bien pouvoir choisir pour succéder aux Phenom X4 9950, c’est Expreview qui nous apporte la réponse avec la publication d’une nouvelle roadmap pour 2009. Nous aurons donc droit aux Phenom X4 16500, 20350 ou autres 20550, histoire de poursuivre dans la surenchère. Ces processeurs, attendu pour le début de l’année prochaine, seront gravés en 45 nm, supporteront la DDR3 (jusqu’à 1333 MHz) et fonctionneront grâce à un nouveau Socket, l’AM3.  A part cela, rien de nouveau sous le soleil chez AMD. Toujours une fréquence qui ne dépasse pas les 3 GHz et un TDP compris en 95 Watts et 125 Watts, selon les versions. Le ciel s’assombrit donc encore un peu plus cher AMD puisque ces futurs processeurs seront probablement loin d’être en mesure de rivaliser avec les nouveaux Core i7 d’Intel, qui arriveront sur le marché fin Octobre. A quand la prochaine génération ?

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## zabuza

Ils modifient clairement le nom, mais aucune ( ou si peu ) amélioration..

----------


## ERISS

45 nm enfin! Mais, arf, ya que le Phenom X4 16x00 2.8GHz 95W que j'aime bien. Mais ça dépend du prix. Et quel que soit le nombre de coeur, ça m'embête de dépasser les 65W en TDP (alors 125W c'est pas la peine).

----------


## dalgwen

Salut,




> Le ciel s’assombrit donc encore un peu plus *cher* AMD puisque ces futurs processeurs seront probablement loin d’être en mesure de rivaliser avec les nouveaux Core i7 d’Intel


--> Petite faute d'orthographe.
Ou alors c'est un jeu de mot subtil sur AMD et ses performances financières et concurrentielles.  :^_^:

----------


## InkizitoR

Quelle tristesse! Enfin finalement ils ont réussi à s'imposer sur le marché des cartes graphiques.

----------


## hot22shot

Du coup ça me rend nostalgique de l'époque de la sortie des premiers Athlon qui foutaient une bonne branlée aux modèles Intel.
Je ne sais pas si c'est Intel qui s'est bien débrouillé et/ou si Amd s'est planté mais je trouve ça dommage pour le consommateur.

----------


## tarbanrael

> Du coup ça me rend nostalgique de l'époque de la sortie des premiers Athlon qui foutaient une bonne branlée aux modèles Intel.
> Je ne sais pas si c'est Intel qui s'est bien débrouillé et/ou si Amd s'est planté mais je trouve ça dommage pour le consommateur.


c'est surtout AMD qui s'est repose grave sur ses lauriers...

----------

